# body of work



## danalto

This is from a sitcom, Welcome to the Captain.
I know it would be impossible to find a play of words as funny as the original one, but I'll try.
Charlene is acted by Raquel Welch...she is talking with a guy and she is wearing just a dressing gown... 

CHARLENE - I'm sure you're familiar with my body of work.
CHARLENE - Sono certa che tu conosca _tutti i miei lavori_


----------



## london calling

We need to know what Charlene does for a living, Dani!....

Qualcosa utilizzando "il personale" (intendo quando si dice di una persona che ha un bel personale?).

Avrai sentito parlare del/Avrai familarità con il mio corpo di lavoro?


----------



## L'equilibrista

Non so, azzardo, se ho ben capito il senso:

"equipaggiamento/tuta da lavoro" ?? (in senso ironico, facendo riferimento a ciò che porta, una vestaglia?)


----------



## danalto

@Jo: Charlene è Raquel Welch, una caricatura di se stessa, insomma...
ha messo sugli occhi su questo giovane ragazzo  e con la scusa di parlare di lavoro (e qui c'è l'allusione al suo body of work, il suo passato lavorativo...insomma...) se lo porta a letto.


----------



## TimLA

Ad you all know, "body of work" is often used as a formal phrase that means "entirely of my work"
"All of the work I have done".

Is it possibile to use "corpo" here, or perhaps the Latin "Corpus" and try to get the double meaning?


----------



## L'equilibrista

Se di mestiere avesse fatto l'insegnante "corpo docente" sarebbe stato perfetto come equivalente!


----------



## danalto

L'equilibrista said:


> Se di mestiere avesse fatto l'insegnante "corpo docente" sarebbe stato perfetto come equivalente!


Ehi, sì!

Tim, I don't think so...


----------



## L'equilibrista

sorry, allora non avevo compreso bene il significato!

Allora forse qualcosa tipo "curriculum lavorativo".


----------



## danalto

L'equilibrista said:


> sorry, allora non avevo compreso bene il significato!
> 
> Allora forse qualcosa tipo "curriculum lavorativo".


Eh, sì, ma il doppio gioco ce lo perdiamo per la strada...
Anche se - ripeto- sarà impossibile ricrearne uno equivalente...


----------



## TimLA

danalto said:


> Ehi, sì!
> 
> Tim, I don't think so...


 
So "Corpus beautifus" doesn't work, huh?


----------



## danalto

This time I really have to give up.

JOKING! I found it!!
*CHARLENE: Josh, tu conosci bene tutte le mie cose, immagino.*


----------



## london calling

Hai visto il mio edit, Dani?

Corpo del reato/corpus delicti?? Visto i suoi precedenti...


----------



## danalto

london calling said:


> Hai visto il mio edit, Dani?
> 
> Corpo del reato/corpus delicti?? Visto i suoi precedenti...


No, scusa, non lo avevo visto.
A quali precedenti alludi, povera Raquel?


----------



## london calling

danalto said:


> No, scusa, non lo avevo visto.
> A quali precedenti alludi, povera Raquel?


Tu hai parlato del suo "passato lavorativo" - avevo capito male, evidentemente! Allora, cosa faceva prima?


----------



## danalto

london calling said:


> Tu hai parlato del suo "passato lavorativo" - avevo capito male, evidentemente! Allora, cosa faceva prima?


Jo! Do you know Raquel Welch? Well, her!


----------



## evrix

"Equipaggiamento" mi fa venire in mente "attrezzi del mestiere", che magari si capisce leggermente di piu'. Pero', a prescindere dall'ovvieta' del riferimento fatto da una donna seminuda al proprio corpo, senza sapere che lavoro fa Raquel Welch (per inciso, quella dei due chiodi...) nella sitcom, e' difficile conservare il doppio senso (non doppio gioco, questo significa un'altra cosa) in italiano


----------



## danalto

Oggi non riesco a farmi capire : fa SE STESSA, ovvero un'attrice con un passato di successo.
In questo telefilm c'è uno strano miscuglio fra realtà e fantasia...le pareti della sua casa sono tappezzate da vere copertine di riviste con la vera RW, ma il personaggio si chiama Charlene ed è un bel po' più "audace" rispetto l'originale...


----------



## london calling

danalto said:


> Jo! Do you know Raquel Welch? Well, her!


Aaah, la bellona mangiauomini!

Josh, sai come lavoro, vero?
Josh, il mio è/era un lavoro fisico, sai?
Josh, lavoro/lavoravo con il personale, sai?


----------



## evrix

@danalto
Allora secondo me _equipaggiamento_ o _attrezzi del mestiere_ potrebbe andare.
La terza di LC ha un triplo senso, perche' personale significa sia corpo che colleghi/dipendenti.
Per finire: Josh, gia' sai come uso il mio equipaggiamento (con _attrezzi del mestiere_ non si usa il possessivo)


----------



## danalto

evrix said:


> @danalto
> Allora secondo me _equipaggiamento_ o _attrezzi del mestiere_ potrebbe andare.
> La terza di LC ha un triplo senso, perche' personale significa sia corpo che colleghi/dipendenti.
> Per finire: Josh, gia' sai come uso il mio equipaggiamento (con _attrezzi del mestiere_ non si usa il possessivo)


Nice! Ora la provo, anche se temo sia un pochino troppo esplicita...poco poco!
Grazie a te e grazie a Jo!


----------



## Lady Hawk

> Ad you all know, "body of work" is often used as a formal phrase that means "entirely of my work"
> "All of the work I have done".



I'm giving it a try, but what do you think of :"Sono certa che conosci tutti i miei retroscena"...if she's an actress...it has a double meaning...


----------



## evrix

Troppo esplicita?
Da quello che hai detto prima pareva un mezzo pornazzo, 'sta sitcom...


----------



## Danieloid

Conosci sicuramente il mio _retro_terra (professionale)…
Forse, appoggiando su retro, chissà, potrebbe funzionare…
Ciao!


----------



## danalto

Raquel non calca troppo la mano, sulla battuta. Il suo fisico e l'abbigliamento già dicono tutto. Ma è evidente che la frase originale si presta ad una doppia interpretazione "di default"!

Grazie a tutti, ora ho anche da scegliere!


----------



## miri

"Saprai già tutto sulla mia corposa ... carriera"


----------



## L'equilibrista

miri said:


> "Saprai già tutto sulla mia corposa ... carriera"


 
Brava miri, mi sembra una soluzione eccellente.


----------



## ligavox

Ciao a tutti!
Ho cercato in giro e non riesco a trovare un equivalente italiano di "_body of work_".


qui il contesto tratto da un noto concorso fotografico:




Submissions must be based on a_ body of work_. 
Photographs submitted in to a category must be from the same_ body of work_ and will be judged as such. 


Pensavo a qualcosa del genere "far parte di una sequenza fotografica",  di un progetto su piú scatti... Qualche suggerimento? Thanks in advance!


----------



## stella_maris_74

ligavox said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Ho cercato in giro e non riesco a trovare un equivalente italiano di "_body of work_".
> 
> 
> qui il contesto tratto da un noto concorso fotografico:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Submissions must be based on a_ body of work_.
> Photographs submitted in to a category must be from the same_ body of work_ and will be judged as such.
> 
> 
> Pensavo a qualcosa del genere "far parte di una sequenza fotografica",  di un progetto su piú scatti... Qualche suggerimento? Thanks in advance!



Ciao,
ho trovato questa definizione di "body of work" in ambito artistico:



> *Definition: *A body of work is the term used to describe  the collection of paintings an artist has done that are typical of their  style, approach, or techniques.
> An emerging artist would have a relatively small body of work, while an established artist would have a large one.
> 
> Galleries and art buyers want an artist to have a body of work to  show that they can consistently produce art that is distinctive and of a  predictable, suitable quality.
> [...]
> 
> *Also Known As: *portfolio



Trasponendo la definizione dalla pittura alla fotografia, penso che nel tuo contesto si intenda proprio una specie di portfolio, una serie di opere fotografiche rappresentative dello stile/dell'approccio/della storia artistica del fotografo partecipante al concorso, che evidenzino una certa continuità e coerenza stilistica/professionale.


----------



## ligavox

Grazie stellamaris!
Il significato deve essere proprio in quella direzione, qualcosa come un "*progetto fotografico*" o giú di lí (dove sia evidente l'"occhio" del fotografo), magari con un pó di concentrazione si trova il corrispettivo esatto dell'anglosaXone "corpo del lavoro"...



Comunque, per rendere l'idea a tutti del*la "funzione" di un body of work in ambito artistico*, sempre dallo stesso portale:

_"If you're looking to get gallery representation, or to sell your art in  some other, more innovative way, we have to assume that you already have  a body of work  that consists of at least 20 or 30 works in a style, medium, colors,  and subject matter that distinguish you from every other artist in some  way."_


----------



## stella_maris_74

Si, è probabile che nel caso specifico si intenda un "progetto fotografico".
Non sapendo null'altro di quel concorso, penso sia l'opzione più probabile.


----------

